#ubuntu-arb 2013-01-21
<coolbhavi> dpm, hey
<dpm> hi coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> dpm, I was thinking to clear the arb queue for now and had sent a mail but I dint get any response :(
<coolbhavi> just went through the queue now. and some of them are real good apps btw
<dpm> coolbhavi, I know. Did you try pinging someone else from the ARB on the channel to see what they think?
<coolbhavi> yes highvoltage was speaking about the same
<coolbhavi> I'll ping on list again anyway
<dpm> ok, cool
<coolbhavi> highvoltage, good morning
<highvoltage> good morning coolbhavi
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all
#ubuntu-arb 2013-01-23
<coolbhavi> hey cwayne
<coolbhavi> hey dpm highvoltage
<cwayne> heya coolbhavi hows it goin
<coolbhavi> cwayne, down with fever, on a holiday :)
<cwayne> coolbhavi: aw, thats too bad
<cwayne> feel better :)
<coolbhavi> thanks
<coolbhavi> mhall119, ping
#ubuntu-arb 2013-01-25
<PaoloRotolo> hi all!
#ubuntu-arb 2013-01-27
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
